# New Jungle python, what to do?



## ScaredoftheAngryNoodle (Apr 26, 2021)

Hey All,

Just inherited a 12yo jungle carpet python. We are located in South East Brisbane, previously he was living in his enclosure in a garage down the road. He has not had any form of heat or artificial light for the last 5 years. He is now in his enclosure in our living area. I have installed a infrared heat lamp with a thermostat on one side of his enclosure. I'm not sure what temperature and length of time, and when during day or night I should have it on. I also have a heat mat that I haven't put in yet. Any help with this would be appreciated. First snake ever and trying to learn it all quite quickly. Want to do the best for him.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi
If you haven't already , i would google " carpet python care sheets " and read as much as you can. That will give you the basics about temperatures and enclosure setup. Under foor heating in the form of a heat mat or heat cord is the most efficient in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Jonesy1103 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi, I'm only new myself but I'll try to help out. I started with the Kellyville pets guide to suit what I have. This link below is a good rough guide for Morelia in general I believe









How to look after a Carpet Python Care Guide | Kellyville Pets


This comprehensive care guide will show you how to look after a Carpet Python in 3 easy steps Fast Carpet Python (Morelia spilota) Snake Facts: How long will my Carpet Python live? They can live 25+ years How big will my Carpet Python grow? They will grow to between 1.8 and 3.5 metres What size...




www.kellyvillepets.com.au





And there is plenty others, some have temps in Farenheit but maybe your thermostat has both C and F. For temp checking I went to Jaycar or a similar place and bought a couple of small digital thermometers (about the size of a matchbox) and have one high in the warm end (heat will collect here) and one low in the cool side. From that you can see how the gradient is working out. Provided your snake can warm up without being cooked, and also go find a nice dim place to chill out when it wants to, you are doing ok I reckon.

Looks like a pretty sweet setup, I'm sure there would be a hide on each side (hot and cool)?

I have been told that the red lamps aren't visible to the snake (ie not supposed to interrupt it's night/day cycle) so as long as it is thermostat controlled its ok for it to be turning on at night. Apparently.

Then trawl through the DIY forum of this website, there is lots of advice about where to put temp probes etc for the heat mats and stuff, and setups in general.

Trawl through all the forums actually, theres a heap of experienced advice available (more experienced than mine)

Cheers


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 27, 2021)

On the subjuct of infared bulbs, they are not very efficient as a heat source for pythons , they don't last long and cost more to run than a heat mat or cord. Heat rises so under floor heat is much more efficient. They are good for watching your snake at night though.


----------

